# New to this site



## the_kid (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

My name is Jon mark, i am a freshamn at Trumbull High school in Trumbull Conn. I am part of THS's 3 man av club and I am the only freshman. I am very big into lighting and sound as well as occasionally helping out with our local public acsess station. As the last sentence might suggest, I can't spell. I hope to use this site to learn more about lighting and sound because it is looking like next year it might only be me on the av club. I hope to do what i can to make sure our events go as planned and have fun at the same time. I know this sounds kind of corny, but i am running out of things to say. I hope to see you all on the forums. Jon


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome Jon. It's good to see that now 66.6% of our members are on the site...

And technically, we're not the AV club. I really don't know what we are. But that's ok.


----------



## Peter (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!

Dont worry about the spelling... your not the only one arround here who cant spell... I cant spell either! You've found a good place to learn, and as a freshman in HS you have alot of chance ahead of you to learn. Learn as much as you can pratically from Andy and the others arround you, and feel free to jump in and join the discussions here.

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!
-The offical Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## wolf825 (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to Controlbooth!

-w


----------



## kingfisher1 (Jan 6, 2006)

spelnig is teh msot oevr rated tihng since orgnaziatoin. in fcat, as lnog as you inculed all of the lteters wiht the fisrt lettre and teh lsat leteter in trhier normal poistions tehn msot hmaans can undrestnad you.
Anyway welcome!


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 7, 2006)

Actually that is not true. A lot of research has been done on this and it actually is dependant upon how many letter are incorrect and how far form the first/last letter they are.

Whilst we correct for the errors, we actually do pick them up.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Good point, yet you can still read what is written just at aslower speed beccasue your mind is fixing the errors..... launguage is a pretty interesting science


----------



## CHScrew (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome to CB. I hope you find this site very useful.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello there! welcome to CB. Sorry for the long time between you posting in this, been busy. No, you are deff not the only person who can't spell. There is soo much information in here on sound and lights and pretty much evertyhing so make sure you look around and if you read through something old and still have a question feel free to bring it back to life. I hope you enjoy the site.

~Nick


----------

